# VC Drum Shells



## jdr1943 (Jul 8, 2015)

I began selling some wood scraps on the Wood Barter site about 2 months ago and have been asked to show pictures of my steambent, single ply shells.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## jdr1943 (Jul 8, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ClintW (Jul 8, 2015)

That's awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 9, 2015)

Those are beautiful John. Do you ever have any break when you go to bend them?


----------



## jdr1943 (Jul 9, 2015)

ClintW said:


> That's awesome!



Very rarely, less than 1% of the bends. 
Have a little more of an issue with grain lift, where there is a slight surface break around certain grain patterns. Very good at repairing those.


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 9, 2015)

jdr1943 said:


> Very rarely, less than 1% of the bends.
> Have a little more of an issue with grain lift, where there is a slight surface break around certain grain patterns. Very good at repairing those.


 Do you build the whole drum after you make the shell then or do you sell the shells to someone else who does the rest of the work on the drum?


----------



## jdr1943 (Jul 9, 2015)

Do not build drums as I don't want to compete with the companies I sell shells to. Have extra pieces of steambent wood I am offering on Woodbarter.


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 9, 2015)

jdr1943 said:


> Do not build drums as I don't want to compete with the companies I sell shells to. Have extra pieces of steambent wood I am offering on Woodbarter.


 Thats what I figured since all your pictures are of the shells with no tops or anything. Those shells are awesome. How thick are the pieces of wood you bend?


----------



## jdr1943 (Jul 9, 2015)

Have bent up to 1" thick and normally bend at 3/8".


----------



## jdr1943 (Jul 9, 2015)

1" thick oak for antique steering wheel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jdr1943 (Jul 9, 2015)

Purpleheart that is 1/4 inch thick.


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 9, 2015)

jdr1943 said:


> View attachment 82792 Purpleheart that is 1/4 inch thick.


 Cool! What have you bent other than drum shells and steering wheels?


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 9, 2015)

That's a pretty cool skill you have John, I assume you use scarf joints of some type? After they are formed in a ring and dry, do you spin them somehow to make them perfectly round and uniform?


----------



## jdr1943 (Jul 9, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Cool! What have you bent other than drum shells and steering wheels?


 
Have done some products for speciality manufacturing companies, but I have more than enough to do with drum shells.


----------



## jdr1943 (Jul 9, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> That's a pretty cool skill you have John, I assume you use scarf joints of some type? After they are formed in a ring and dry, do you spin them somehow to make them perfectly round and uniform?


 
Use a scarf joint, but always fooling around with types of systems that I think will work with bending and joining woods. After glue up, sheels go on a lathe to true up inside and outside.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 9, 2015)

Very cool ! Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2015)

Gorgeous shells.


----------



## ClintW (Jul 9, 2015)

Funny, I was just thinking the other day how cool a wood steering wheel would be.


----------

